# Male betta with silver dollars?



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm getting a few more fish for my tank in two days and was wondering if a betta would do good with the fish in my signature plus 5 cory cats and two more small silver dollars?

My only concern is the tank being to big and the silver dollars nipping the bettas pretty fins =p.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Go ahead and toss'em all in there, i'm sure they will be fine. Don't open the lid though. :chair:


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

Cacatuoides said:


> Go ahead and toss'em all in there, i'm sure they will be fine. Don't open the lid though. :chair:


all willy nilly


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The silverdollars will shred the betta


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I wouldn't do it. Bettas do best with Community fish if you're going to put them with something else. People generally have the best luck mixing Bettas with Guppies, Mollies, Platys, or Tetras.


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

TheOldSalt said:


> The silverdollars will shred the betta


Figured they would =p



Ghost Knife said:


> I wouldn't do it. Bettas do best with Community fish if you're going to put them with something else. People generally have the best luck mixing Bettas with Guppies, Mollies, Platys, or Tetras.


Yeah, I always wanted a betta, but didn't want to put it in one of those small tanks and my only other tank is a 75g, I guess I'll just leave him in the LFS =p.


----------



## katfemme89 (Nov 27, 2009)

Just from the 'what it's worth' department, I had to give away my serpae tetras because they absolutely SHREDDED my beautiful crowntail's fins. I have heard that silver dollars also like to nip long fins. I advise against it.


----------

